# Replacing Analog Television Tuner with Digital Television Tuner [TOC]



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, in my country there is no analog signal broadcast, only DTV. 

Is there a way to switch the analog tuner for a digital? Is it a simple swap?

Thanks, Lukas


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Lukas,

I have just bought a digital TV unit to replace my old analogue (same as you, there's no analogue TV where I live).

I'll post what happens when I fit it. Other folks here say it's a plug-in replacement and no software upgrades are needed.

The analogue-only TV module is 3D0 919 146 and the analogue/digital TV module is 3D0 919 148. They both have the same connectors.

Chris


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, I will wait for your experience!

edit: what do you think about this - http://www.ebay.de/itm/120867434555?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> laser21:
> edit: what do you think about this


I'm away from my documentation at the moment, but I can say that that is not the same shape and connector layout as the regular Phaeton TV controller, which is slightly taller and has the fan on the side, not the top.

There is another TV controller that works the option screens fitted in the head rests facing the rear seats. Perhaps that is one of those?

Chris


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> what do you think about this


Beware: that probably isn't what you are looking for.

There are several TV Tuner types available for the Phaeton:

The original, analogue tuner has part # 3D0 919 146. It has a regular analogue TV tuner plus two analogue video inputs. The easiest "digital upgrade" would be coupling an aftermarket DVB tuner into the analogue inputs and keeping this box.

Then, there is part # 3D0 919 146 A. It is an analogue tuner designed for cars equipped with rear seat multimedia. I am not aware of the actual differences between these two. I recall there was discussion about this in the thread for rear seat entertainment retrofit.

Now, in around 2005 VW introduced the DVB-T digital TV tuner. For model years 2005-2006 there was quite a primitive setup, where all cars still had the original analogue tuner (3D0 919 146) and then there was an additional DVB-T tuner (this is part 3D0 919 142 A). It was connected to the original analogue tuner via composite video input. Both shared the same diversity antennas via a switch box of some sort. The digital tuner was not controlled with the ZAB head unit, it came with a separate remote control! This VW kit sounds pretty much like an afterthought for me, and does not give any real advantage over an aftermarket tuner kit. The part you linked to, 4F0919142A is probably compatible with the Phaeton-designated part, but it would be this "primitive" secondary tuner.

Then, for model year 2007, VW introduced something called "hybrid tuner". This is a self-contained tuner box, with part number 3D0 919 148. It has both digital and analogue tv tuners built in and it fully replaces the original analogue tuner and is fully controller via the ZAB (no separate remote controller exists).

I have not tested - nor have I read anywhere - if the hybrid tuner is a direct replacement for the analogue one. It might not be that simple, as during the same time (for MY 2007) VW did various upgrades to the CAN BUS of the car. Connector-wise, it is a direct fit. 

The original Phaeton DVB-T hybrid tuner (3D0 919 148) is probably pretty hard to find. There are "similar" tuners used in Audis of the same vintage. Those have part # XXX 910 148 where the XXX can be, for example, 4E0, 4F0 or 8J0. All variants look similar but it is whole another question if they are otherwise compatible. Now, what is clear, is that you need to be very careful with the ending letters! The version without any ending letter should be CAN-BUS controlled. Pretty soon Audi versions got the ending letters, starting from A. Most of the newer types use, as far as I can tell, Audi-proprietary MOST bus and are definitely not compatible with Phaeton. 

All in all, looks like there's quite a few DVB-T tuners to choose from. As they seem to go for around 500 euros a piece (in German ebay, buy it now price) I would personally make sure I'd get to return the part in case it isn't compatible.

This is surely an interesting retrofit and I was considering trying it myself some time ago. Then, on a second thought, I very rarely have any use for the TV in the car. The good-old analogue tuner has the video inputs I need to get our kids videos playing, so it will do for now  Anyway, good luck and please do report on how you succeeded!

Jouko


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

Dear Lukas,
Before making decision to invest In digital tv tuner please check if In Slovakia you have MPEG-4 or MPEG-2 standard. I have In Poland implemented MPEG-4 standard and I do see programs on my digital tuner In Phaeton. In western countriers MPEG-2 standard is used and Building tuner works without problems.
Raf


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems that Towercom in Slovakia are using both standards in their trials.

_The Slovak national transmission company Towercom has extended its seven channel DVB-T2 trial in Borskom Mikulasi according to “Zive”. Six of channels are in SD and the seventh in HD. Three of the SD channels are coded using MPEG-2 and three coded using MPEG-4. Towercom began testing DVB-T2 in the Slovak capital, Bratislava, on the 31st August 2011.
Source: Broadband TV News, Item added: 10th October 2011 _

There's a little more info here.


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will have to read more into this  
I also found a module that is switched between the tuner and the car, which reports 0 km/h speed, so that you can get a picture even while the car is moving. 

How does the analog input into the analog tuner work?

Chris I will wait, until you try the hybrid tuner you already bought, then I might look for one. 
Lukas


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> he Slovak national transmission company Towercom has extended its seven channel DVB-T2 trial


Do note that DVB-T2 is a whole different standard from DVB-T. The latter is used widely in western Europe and it is compatible with Phaeton's DVB tuner. The former, DVB-T2, is a newer version of the standard and it supports both SD and HD channels with better encoding/compression. Phaeton's DVB tuner won't receive any DVB-T2 channels.



> I also found a module that is switched between the tuner and the car, which reports 0 km/h speed, so that you can get a picture even while the car is moving.


I suppose you are referring to Kufatec's TV-Free box? I've had it in my car for about two years. Works as advertised. And it seems to block/distort the speed signal in a way, which does not harm the GPS navigation functionality in any way. It's great except for the fact that it seems to cause occasional battery drain. My suspicion is, that it does not let the CAN BUS sleep or wakes it up occasionally. This causes the accessory battery to drain (not completely but enough to cause all sorts of problems). I have informed Kufatec about this but they could not replicate the problem (read: obviously never had a Phaeton at their tests for an extended period of time) and therefore have not fixed it. I have my box disconnected for the winter, because I need the juice from the battery to keep my Webasto heater working.



> How does the analog input into the analog tuner work?


There are unused pins for analog video and audio in at the back of the tv tuner. You just need proper pins/connectors to wire them in. Very simple and costs a dime. Pinouts were discussed here. While in TV mode, there are soft keys in ZAB to select AV1 or AV2 input instead of the tv tuner.

Jouko


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jouko thanks for the extensive answer! That basically solves all my issues. Im fine with an AV input, dont need it as a dvb-t tuner.

opcorn:
thanks, Lukas


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Changed the analog analogue TV tuner for digital DVB*

Well, I acquired a used hybrid TV tuner (analogue and digital) 3D0 919 148 to replace the analogue-only 3D0 919 146. 

It isn't a success yet as with many things, but I thought I'd post the story so far. 


The antenna connections are different. There are two sockets each carrying two coax antenna cables, but the spacing between the coax cables in the hybrid unit's two sockets is different from the analogue (see photo). 

This isn't a big problem, surely no Dresden engineer would have changed them to prevent me plugging in the wrong ones... I just crossed my fingers and hoped that the voltage fed down the coax to drive the antenna amplifiers was still 12V, then removed the coax plugs from their plastic plug mouldings and plugged them in, in the same order. I had to cut the cable ties and pull the loom forward then re-tie it, to prevent strain on the coax cables. The diagnostics said all 4 were connected OK. 

The main multi-way plug has the same footprint and plugs in OK. 

I did a scan, cleared all the TV tuner 'no connection' DTCs (I had left the batteries connected), recoded the CAN bus controller to re-scan for the new controller, all seemed OK. 

The new (second hand) tuner logged a DTC that the Y video channel was open circuit. But the old tuner had claimed that the audio was short circuit, and it didn't affect operation. The 'new' video is reaching the central screen OK. 

PROBLEM: Only analogue appears to be there, the same as the old tuner. No digital DVB channel scans or buttons. 

I even went and parked 500yds from the local DVB mast, because there's no signal where the house is, in the valley. Now what? Do I need to upgrade the central screen? Re-code something? I don't know. 


Here's some photos, just for the record. 

Chris 


*Where it is (everyone knows this...)* 












*Analogue and DVB compared. Digital is uppermost* 












*Release the violet clip to allow the two coax plugs to come out, also two small tags* 












*This is the analogue tuner. The violet clips are facing down* 












*This is the DVB tuner. I marked the coax cables with dots, left to right* 












*This diagnostic screen appears on the central console when VCDS opens the Tuner Controller* 











Now what? :what:


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Perhaps someone with a factory-fit digital tuner can post the coding and firmware for their J523. 

Harry


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Happy to see if I can tease this out of my GP1... might need some directions about how to do so.. I'm assuming this is via VAG COMM?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Mike!  

I did a full scan and saved the log file result. Then I opened it in Notepad (it's usually in C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\logs\-filename-) and copied and pasted the required lines into the thread posting. 

Here's my current ones for address 07 Control Head (ZAB Cockpit) and address 57 (TV Tuner). 

Cheers, 
Chris 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 035 007 PX 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0500735 
Shop #: WSC 00718 210 83408 
VCID: 7EF9072C2AEC543 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0160 
Revision: R0H16000 Serial number: 91100500462102 
Coding: 0020003 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: E7D7C248D57675B 

2 Faults Found: 
03228 - Video Signal Y- 
007 - Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100111 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Time Indication: 0 

03230 - Video Input for Rear Seat Entertainment 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Time Indication: 0 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Chris - here are the matching headlines from my GP1. 

Every time I scan it it has the same errors... but TV works fine. Was just watching it whilst I waited for the scan to finish! 

Some quite different codings... hope you know what it all means! 

Good luck. 
Mike 


Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 035 007 BE 
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 2257 
Coding: 0400415 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: 5DBA97FF872AAF1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0160 
Revision: R0H16000 Serial number: 91100500396602 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000 
VCID: E7D63517D276751 

4 Faults Found: 
03214 - Video Signal Y+ 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 15 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 1048575 km 
Time Indication: 0 

03215 - Video Signal C+ 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 15 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 1048575 km 
Time Indication: 0 

03228 - Video Signal Y- 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 15 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 1048575 km 
Time Indication: 0 

03229 - Video Signal C- 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
 Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 15 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 1048575 km 
Time Indication: 0


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Mileage: 1048575 km


 Wow - impressive! I guess we can't believe all we read. 

Looks like you have an updated central display hardware from me. Many thanks for the data. 

But nil desperandum, I'll try and understand the codes. 

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Mileage - odd that. This is what it shows at the top of the scan: 

Mileage: 73130km/45440miles - which is less impressive and certainly more accurate. 

I did think that you might have updated other hardware to contend with. 

Again... good luck! 

Mike


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

In case anyone else is mad enough to try this, here's the pinouts compared between the analogue and DVB TV tuners. 

There are some differences, but nothing likely to do any damage when plugging a hybrid DVB unit into an analogue-built car. 

Chris 


attachment: Analogue & DVB Tuner Pinouts.pdf


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Chris thanks for your extensive writing! Im happy to see someone is working on it, hope you get it to work! 

Lukas


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Update:

After changing my obsolete analogue-only TV receiver for the upgraded DVB/analogue receiver, I found that I could still not see any indications that digital TV was available. There were no error codes recorded. I wondered if I needed updated software.

I then updated the ZAB software to the latest version available for my car, which was SW0253/SW0188 using CD part number 3D0 919 278B. However, this made no discernible difference.

My conclusion is that either the digital/analogue receiver I bought is not functioning in digital mode (it creates a lot of white noise in analogue mode, although there are no TV signals to receive any more), or that it is not receiving a strong enough DVB signal to allow a channel scan to lock on to a digital group and automatically offer me the DVB menus.

The receiver controller does not appear to have any configurable coding that would enable DVB mode.

Since I consider the car's FM radio to be relatively deaf (comparing station reception with the Jeep) without actually being broken, I now wonder if I have a cracked antenna module PCB adjacent to the rear window under the headlining. These pre-amp units are known to suffer from PCB cracks.

Dropping the headlining is a whole new ball game, so I am waiting to see if my desire to watch TV while parked (minimal) overcomes my reluctance to interfere with the trim (substantial).

Perhaps I'll update this again in due course. If anyone has a working DVB TV installation on their pre-GP3 car (that is, the regular TV unit under the parcel shelf, not the rear entertainment DVD gadget that lives near the right battery) and might be prepared to co-operate in a temporary receiver swap for diagnostics purposes, then I might make some more progress.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Chris:

I'm not seeing the images you posted in post #11 above. Would you please double-check and see if that is an error at your end? If you wish, you can email me the images and I will host them and embed them.

Michael


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

jkuisma said:


> Do note that DVB-T2 is a whole different standard from DVB-T. The latter is used widely in western Europe and it is compatible with Phaeton's DVB tuner. The former, DVB-T2, is a newer version of the standard and it supports both SD and HD channels with better encoding/compression. Phaeton's DVB tuner won't receive any DVB-T2 channels.
> 
> 
> 
> Jouko


I can confirm the accuracy of this! my MY2008 Phaeton can understand only the audio signal from TV channels in Dublin where we recently introduced Digital only TV using the DVB-T2 standard, but works fine in Belfast/ UK for the BBC TV digital system (or at least it did a few months ago).

So the only use for the digital TV tuner is as an AUX audio in, and a rather inconvenient digital radio reciever..

Regards
Hugh


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

As it seems the component I'm looking for is 3D0 919 148, is there a list of vehicles other than the Phaeton that had this part either as standard or as an optional extra?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I'm not seeing the images you posted ...


Hi Michael,

My apologies to you and everyone, my hosting was taken off line by the company after I uploaded those Nav software CDs for Jason, who then downloaded them as arranged. The unusually high traffic triggered an automated attack response. They have said they are sorry and are trying to get them back, but seem to have lost the method of recovery from archive. The material should appear again in 3 days time, or if not I'll re-host with the same urls.  

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> As it seems the component I'm looking for is 3D0 919 148, is there a list of vehicles other than the Phaeton that had this part either as standard or as an optional extra?


Hi David,

As far as I have discovered the Phaeton is the only car using this particular receiver. The Audi A8 uses different CAN-bus communications from the Phaeton, so that's not a candidate, and if the Bentley Continental has TV fitted I doubt the part will be cheaper from that source.

The units do appear on auction sites from time to time, but whether you believe the description as being a 'working unit' or not is up to you... There are two on allegro.pl at the moment, but the price is an eye-watering £400. I can buy a new Internet-connected TV pad for that, with a year's bandwidth subscription thrown in!

Chris


----------



## neiloakley (May 21, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but thought I would update members on my success. 

Not strictly a VW, but i swapped 3D0919146 on my 07MY Bentley Continental GTC with 3D0919148 and it works without any further mods at all. I had to remove the coax plugs from the holder, as on 148 the coax sockets are closer together. 

But apart from that, its a straight swap - on an 07MY Bentley at least.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Neil,

That is such a useful observation! Many thanks, and welcome to the Forum. 

I have been waiting for confirmation on this test for nearly three years. I think I should have been more proactive...

Chris


----------



## cotsios123 (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello, I have a Japan import VW Golf VII Highline 2014 in which I retrofitted a MIB 2 unit to get the Apple Play support. I made everything work except the TV Tuner for which I get a fault code as shown below:

Sunday,19,May,2019,13:21:43:00007
VCDS Version Release 18.9.0 Running on Windows 10 x64(VirtualBox)
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 8V0 919 129 B HW: 8V0 919 129 
Component and/or Version: JP-DTV H09 1360
Software Coding: 02011C0000000100000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TVMELC 001033 (VW37)
ROD: EV_TVMELC_VW37.rod
VCID: 3F8DF5FDA67DBBB2EC-806B
1 Fault Found:

1570 - Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error 
B2000 46 [009] - Calibration/parameter memory failure
[New feature! Extended UDS fault detail is only supported by current gen. interfaces]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 14903 km
Date: 2016.03.01
Time: 16:05:58

Voltage terminal 30: 14.2 V

Anyone knows how to fix this?

Also here are the details from the TV Tuner:
Sunday,19,May,2019,13:23:07:00007
VCDS Version: Release 18.9.0
Address 57: TV Tuner
Control Module Part Number: 8V0 919 129 B
Component and/or Version: JP-DTV H09 1360
Software Coding: 02011C0000000100000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 
VCID: 3F8DF5FDA67DBBB2EC-806B

Advanced Identification/FAZIT
Identification: MEC-000
Date: 08.04.14
Manufacturer number: 0001
Test stand number: 0109
Flash Status
Programming Attempts(application): 1/1/1/1
Flash Date: 16.03.01
Misc.
Hardware number: 8V0 919 129 
Workshop System Name: R78
Equipment/PR Code: 000000000000000000000000
Dataset Number: -----------
Dataset Version: ----
ASAM Dataset: EV_TVMELC
ASAM Dataset Revision: 001033
Car Info
Chassis Number: WVWZZZAUZEW396965
VCDS Info:
VCID: 3F8DF5FDA67DBBB2EC-806B
Labels: None
ROD: EV_TVMELC_VW37.rod


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am sorry but I don't think that your Golf and the Phaeton share any TV hardware or software codes. If anyone knows different, please post here.

Good luck with your identical post in the Golf forum.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cotsios123 (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi Chris,
Thanks, I'm new to the forum, so I don't know where it was best to post the question to get a good reply.
Let me know if you have any suggestions. My issue is probably coding, and unfortunately, VCDS still does not have long coding helper support for this particular part as it mentions here https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?8498-Long-Coding-Helper-(Golf-7-Variant)

Thanks,
Constantinos.


----------

